# how much silver in plated silverware



## blkbrdpaul (Feb 22, 2011)

how much actual silver is in "Silver plated silverware" platters, tea pots etc; On the thick platters I have that are very old there is a very thick relatively low melting point material before you get to the actual copper base. I am assuming this is not all silver ! Just not sure what is used that is malleable and low melting point???


----------



## Ian_B (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.925-1000.com/a_platenumbers.html

other then that still waiting on results from other members in regards to deplating with iodine or the tumbler methods


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ian_B

The tumbler flat works removing the silver is the easy part . I'd just be sure to use a grinding medium thats easy to seperate from your silver . I assumed I could just torch the stuff and the grit would float but that idea never worked to good . If a person was using a kiln it might work but had problems with the grit getting hot and splattering using a torch . 

I did seperate one of the three layers last night fairly easy using water . I just shook it up good and before the top layer settled I drawed it off and got probably 95% . Going to attempt seperating the next two layers the same way and will post you the results . 

So yes it is a process that works . Just be smarter than I was and use something you can seperate easy . 

Lonnie


----------



## Goldfinger4 (Feb 25, 2011)

I buy "90" and "100" silver (means 100g on 0,24m^2 = 12 spoons + 12 forks). I count with 3g on spoons, 2g on forks and 1g on knives or small spoons/forks which is a very conservative calculation. Some silver is lost in the period of use and through washing.

I don't know how thick the silver plating in the USA is but i suggest not to buy tea cans or plates. Everything that does not touch teeth when used is normally only very thinly plated.


----------



## etack (Feb 25, 2011)

this is a good post http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8451&p=78809&hilit=coxe#p78809

Eric


----------

